# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Фантомы из прошлого

## Irina

*Бывает так, что мы ревнуем своих близких не к реальным соперницам или соперникам, а к их прошлому - тем людям, с которыми они были близки ранее. Это самый мучительный вид ревности, потому что тут невозможно что-либо изменить. Если с реально существующей "угрозой" можно побороться, отомстить, дискредитировать, сделать посмешищем, то человеку, которого давно нет рядом с вашей половиной, отомстить трудно.*

*Как поставить крест на прошлом и жить настоящим? Как не испортить этой ревностью жизнь себе и тому кто рядом?*

----------


## BiZ111

Меня тоже интересует

----------


## Irina

Сколько раз думала над этими вопросами, а ответ так и не нашла. Даже спустя много лет эти фантомы иногда всплывают из прошлого и вызывают неприятные чувства.

----------


## Irina

*Ревность к прошлому* - одна из самых распространенных проблем у молодых пар. Она оказывает разрушающее воздействие на отношения, подтачивает их изнутри и, в конечном счете, может стать причиной разрыва.

  Интерес к прошлой жизни партнера – вещь вполне естественная и, казалось бы, весьма невинная. Что ужасного в том, если ты поинтересовалась у парня, с которым недавно познакомилась, чья фотография стоит у него на письменном столе? Что плохого, если он честно и откровенно ответил, ведь между вами пока нет ничего серьезного, подобного рода откровенность едва ли может тебя обидеть!

  Но по мере развития отношений эти невинные разговоры начинают приобретать для тебя совершенно иное значение. "Он до сих пор помнит ее, а значит, до сих пор любит", "Она красивее, чем я", "На самом деле они не расстались и продолжают встречаться втайне", "Он целует меня, но думает о ней", "Он встречается со мной, потому что хочет забыть ее, а не потому, что любит... " Эти мысли не дают тебе покоя, ревность растет в душе как снежный ком, и кажется, выхода нет, пишет ivona. bigmir. net.
*
  Чтобы прошлое не разрушило настоящее, нужно соблюдать несколько важных правил.*

*  Правило первое:* вовремя остановиться   Пожалуй, стоит прекратить разговоры о его прошлой жизни, как только ты почувствуешь, что они причиняют тебе боль. Не стремись выяснить побольше подробностей, не иди на поводу у болезненного любопытства. Тебе совершенно ни к чему знать, как вела себя в постели с ним твоя предшественница и сколько оргазмов успевала испытать за один акт любви.
*
  Правило второе:* не забывай, что до встречи с ним у тебя тоже была своя жизнь   Ты тоже была влюблена, и возможно, уже не раз. И что с того? Ведь теперь ты с ним, и все прошлые связи перестали иметь значение. Говорят, что по себе о людях не судят, но это как раз тот случай, когда можно поступать наоборот.
*
  Правило третье:* никаких активных действий!

  Не пытайся узнать ее номер телефона или адрес. Не надоедай ей звонками и письмами о том, чтобы она оставила твоего возлюбленного в покое. Не пиши на стенах ее подъезда гадости. Не пытайся затеять с ней драку… В общем, не делай глупостей, узнав о которых твой избранник едва ли станет любить тебя сильнее. Эффект скорее всего будет прямо противоположный.

*  Правило четвертое:* научись жить настоящим   Сейчас он с тобой. По собственному желанию. Это ли не доказательство того, что именно ты для него важнее всех, кто был в прошлом? Смело смотри вперед и думай о вашем будущем, тогда прошлое не сможет вам помешать. Но, как известно, из всех правил бывают исключения. К сожалению, случается и такое: мужчина, встречаясь с одной женщиной, продолжает любить другую – ту, с которой расстался. А та, что сейчас рядом, всего лишь клин, которым он пытается вышибить другой клин. Едва ли у таких отношений есть будущее.



  Задумайся, стоит ли продолжать отношения, если он…   - Постоянно говорит о той, с которой недавно расстался.

  - Сравнивает тебя с ней, и чаще не в твою пользу.

  - Вечно твердит, что она была плохая, без конца повторяя: "Какое счастье, что мы больше не вместе". Скорее всего он просто пытается убедить в этом самого себя.

  В любом случае, прежде чем принять окончательное решение, надо взвесить все за и против и обязательно прислушаться к своему сердцу.

----------

